# Mbappè Real: venerdì la firma. Le cifre del contratto.



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

Marca: Mbappè entro venerdì firmerà con il Real Madrid. Il francese incasserà 60-80 mln alla firma e guadagnerà 25 mln di euro a stagione.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marca: Mbappè entro venerdì firmerà con il Real Madrid. Il francese incasserà 60-80 mln alla firma e guadagnerà 25 mln di euro a stagione.


.


----------



## malos (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marca: Mbappè entro venerdì firmerà con il Real Madrid. Il francese incasserà 60-80 mln alla firma e guadagnerà 25 mln di euro a stagione.


Settimana da incorniciare per i cammellieri. Scommetto che chiunque dei loro tifosi scambierebbe tutta la rosa in cambio del futuro giocatore real. Francese e fuoriclasse assoluto.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marca: Mbappè entro venerdì firmerà con il Real Madrid. Il francese incasserà 60-80 mln alla firma e guadagnerà 25 mln di euro a stagione.



Ha capito che con il PSG non vincerà mai nulla di importante.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marca: Mbappè entro venerdì firmerà con il Real Madrid. Il francese incasserà 60-80 mln alla firma e guadagnerà 25 mln di euro a stagione.


Ha ambizioni diverse da donnarumma.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marca: Mbappè entro venerdì firmerà con il Real Madrid. Il francese incasserà 60-80 mln alla firma e guadagnerà 25 mln di euro a stagione.


Se il Real desse via Benzema a una cifra simbolica sarebbe da pensarci... Avere il francese per due o tre anni in Italia sarebbe scudetto assicurato Juve o non Juve.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marca: Mbappè entro venerdì firmerà con il Real Madrid. Il francese incasserà 60-80 mln alla firma e guadagnerà 25 mln di euro a stagione.


Spero sia la volta buona questa. Già questa estate voleva andare via. Curioso poi come decide di accettare uno stipendio di quasi 40 milioni in meno rispetto a quello promesso dai parigini pur di andare a Madrid.


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Marzo 2022)

“Tetto ingaggio fissato a 4 milioni” cit.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marca: Mbappè entro venerdì firmerà con il Real Madrid. Il francese incasserà 60-80 mln alla firma e guadagnerà 25 mln di euro a stagione.


Pur di andar via da Parigi


----------



## malos (12 Marzo 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se il Real desse via Benzema a una cifra simbolica sarebbe da pensarci... Avere il francese per due o tre anni in Italia sarebbe scudetto assicurato Juve o non Juve.


Impossibile. E' sempre stato, giustamente aggiungo, il pupillo di Florentino. Poi ha già fatto da spalla ad un campione.


----------



## cris (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marca: Mbappè entro venerdì firmerà con il Real Madrid. Il francese incasserà 60-80 mln alla firma e guadagnerà 25 mln di euro a stagione.


Il calcio della ggenteh

in ogni caso godo per qualsiasi sofferenza sportiva del presidente del psg


----------



## cris (12 Marzo 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se il Real desse via Benzema a una cifra simbolica sarebbe da pensarci... Avere il francese per due o tre anni in Italia sarebbe scudetto assicurato Juve o non Juve.


Impossibile. Benzema e troppo forte e troppo decisivo.


----------



## Milo (12 Marzo 2022)

Non sono cifre assurde sa fossero quelle, è un affare così


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marca: Mbappè entro venerdì firmerà con il Real Madrid. Il francese incasserà 60-80 mln alla firma e guadagnerà 25 mln di euro a stagione.


Poteva firmare dopo la partita, no?


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se il Real desse via Benzema a una cifra simbolica sarebbe da pensarci... Avere il francese per due o tre anni in Italia sarebbe scudetto assicurato Juve o non Juve.


Benzema in italia ti fa 30 gol bendato.
Non è solo 9 d'area e i gol sa crearseli anche da solo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Marzo 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Impossibile. E' sempre stato, giustamente aggiungo, il pupillo di Florentino. Poi ha già fatto da spalla ad un campione.


In ogni caso qualora vi fosse una possibilità lo prenderei seriamente in considerazione. Lui e Lewa sono gli unici due nomi di una certa età tra gli attaccanti che prenderei. A Benzema il contratto scade nel 2023, poi magari rinnoverá.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Benzema in italia ti fa 30 gol bendato.
> Non è solo 9 d'area e i gol sa crearseli anche da solo.


Lo penso anche io, giocatore troppo forte tecnicamente per la serie A. Avere lui e Giroud in avanti, mandando in pensione Ibra sarebbe upgrade clamoroso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Marzo 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Impossibile. E' sempre stato, giustamente aggiungo, il pupillo di Florentino. Poi ha già fatto da spalla ad un campione.


bisogna vedere quanta voglia abbia di fare la spalla a mbappe, poi se è vero che oltras al francese dovesse arrivare pure haaland... un milan in rinascita è pur sempre una destinazione affascinante, purtroppo restera un sogno per via dell'ingaggio


----------



## malos (12 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> bisogna vedere quanta voglia abbia di fare la spalla a mbappe, poi se è vero che oltras al francese dovesse arrivare pure haaland... un milan in rinascita è pur sempre una destinazione affascinante, purtroppo restera un sogno per via dell'ingaggio


Facciamo un pacchetto con Modric e non se ne parli più.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> bisogna vedere quanta voglia abbia di fare la spalla a mbappe, poi se è vero che oltras al francese dovesse arrivare pure haaland... un milan in rinascita è pur sempre una destinazione affascinante, purtroppo restera un sogno per via dell'ingaggio


Ha il contratto che scade nel 2023 in ogni caso... Ovviamente non è facile, ma neanche impossibile.


----------



## sacchino (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marca: Mbappè entro venerdì firmerà con il Real Madrid. Il francese incasserà 60-80 mln alla firma e guadagnerà 25 mln di euro a stagione.


Scelta corretta va in un sig. Club


----------



## Goro (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marca: Mbappè entro venerdì firmerà con il Real Madrid. Il francese incasserà 60-80 mln alla firma e guadagnerà 25 mln di euro a stagione.


I soldi del cartellino se li pappa tutti lui, ormai è prassi


----------



## Swaitak (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marca: Mbappè entro venerdì firmerà con il Real Madrid. Il francese incasserà 60-80 mln alla firma e guadagnerà 25 mln di euro a stagione.


e bravo Carletto, si prepara il suo prossimo ciclo


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e bravo Carletto, si prepara il suo prossimo ciclo



Ancelotti nella gestione dei campioni è il migliore.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Marzo 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso qualora vi fosse una possibilità lo prenderei seriamente in considerazione. Lui e Lewa sono gli unici due nomi di una certa età tra gli attaccanti che prenderei. A Benzema il contratto scade nel 2023, poi magari rinnoverá.


uno dei due, un anno in più di esperienza per i nostri giovani forti e faremmo un bel salto anche in europa


----------



## Giek (12 Marzo 2022)

Ma Perez non aveva detto che senza SL il giocattolo si sarebbe rotto? Ridicolo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Marzo 2022)

Rinunciare a 40mln all'anno di ingaggio sono una bella botta. È vero che Mbappe andrà comunque a guadagnare cifre fuori da ogni logica e di certo non morirà di fame, ma se dovesse realmente firmare per il Real, segnatevi le parole che sto per dire: È l'inizio della fine del ciclo PSG (ciclo mai partito in Europa) e degli sceicchi. L'ennesima uscita dalla Champions in modo umiliante, unita alla dipartita del campione Francese è la pietra tombale dei cammellari, ed il godo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Marzo 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ha il contratto che scade nel 2023 in ogni caso... Ovviamente non è facile, ma neanche impossibile.


sarebbe la punta esperta ideale, ormai ibra non ne ha piu, poi benzema sarebbe perfetto per noi visto che pressa come un pazzo


----------



## Gamma (12 Marzo 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> I soldi del cartellino se li pappa tutti lui, ormai è prassi



Beh, il PSG però se l'è cercata, avendo rifiutato 100/150 mln la scorsa estate, convintissimo di convincere Mbappe a rinnovare.

Va anche detto che per loro sono noccioline, purtroppo...


----------

